# Great Stuff vs Caulk



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

Back in March (we were without power for 8 days) we got glass block basement windows installed. The installer told me after the weather warms up a bit (that time has now come) I should clean and caulk around the inside where the old window frame is and such. Some of the gaps are fairly substantial; 1/2 inch, maybe a little more.

I have a few cans of Great Stuff on the shelf (does this have a shelf life?), a couple each of "Gaps & Cracks" and "Window & Door".

So would this be worse, as good, or better than using caulk?


Thanks


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I would use backing rod (expanded foam rod in various sizes used to fill gaps) to fill the gap. Then a bead of caulk to seal it and make it look nice.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

May not be waterproof.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't use the great stuff, it will make a mess. Caulk will work much better. Just run a nice fat bead around it.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Just sealed a basement egress and a garage door jamb with great stuff 'Window & Door'... 

Worked great. Practiced using the applicator tip briefly before I tackled the job. Just went slowly and carefully. In the basement I let the great stuff cure for a few days then trimmed any excess with a utility knife. 

Didn't make any huge mess or anything. Take your time and go slow you'll be fine.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I just used Great Stuff 'Big Gap' to "fix" the tires on an old yard trailer for behind the mower. Just removed the valves in the valve stem, shoved the straw inside and emptied the can, then put the valve back in. I did both tires, a can a piece, let it sit for about an hour and they were fully "inflated". Totally unrelated, but Great Stuff really is great stuff with a little imagination.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

jiggin is livin said:


> I just used Great Stuff 'Big Gap' to "fix" the tires on an old yard trailer for behind the mower. Just removed the valves in the valve stem, shoved the straw inside and emptied the can, then put the valve back in. I did both tires, a can a piece, let it sit for about an hour and they were fully "inflated". Totally unrelated, but Great Stuff really is great stuff with a little imagination.


They foam fill pneumatic tires for industrial use. Not with Great Stuff, but the same concept.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Should be a "great" ride ! That stuff hardens like a porous rock.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

kisherfisher said:


> Should be a "great" ride ! That stuff hardens like a porous rock.


It is just a little 6yd trailer that goes behind the lawn tractor. I did step on them and bounce and they didn't give a bit, lol.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

I watched "this old house" do the same thing 15 years ago and said it would work fine.
So i did it in my last house had no problems for 10 years and moved. 

Good luck


----------

